# Complaints about Moderator actions



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Members,

Going forward we are no longer permitting members to post complaints or rants that target activities performed by moderators publicly in the forums. These serve no positive purpose to our community as a whole. If you have an issue with administrative actions performed by a moderator we first recommend you contact that moderator via PM. If you feel you are not getting adequate assistance contact me via PM. If you contact me I will verify whether you contacted the moderator and will review the action with the mod in question. Depending on the situation, I may review the actions with the rest of the moderator team for their opinions on the way the situation was handled. Any public posts on this topic will be deleted immediately.

Please remember that this is a privately owned forum. We reserve the right to institute rules for the greater benefit of the community. If you do not agree to these rules then you are suggested to leave these forums.

Some of you may have a problem with this rule but please understand we are not telling you not to complain, just not to do it on the forums. There are no reasons - other than to "rabble-rouse" - for posting a problem publicly but objecting to taking the problem privately with the moderator in question, or me. Think of having a problem with your supervisor. Do you get up in front of your co-workers and voice your opinion to him or her? No, you calmly go in to their office, close the door, and discuss the problem. I am asking for that method here also.

Thanks for your cooperation.

Aaron


----------

